# let me tune your Diesel Mobile Service



## Spoolin Up

I am a certified Diesel technician i can come to you. 850-736-547eight i specialize in powerstroke. Also Work on cummins cat perkins duramax Detroit international nissan mercedes John deere and kubota pretty much anything. Also Do hydraulic repairs


----------



## Snagged Line

Wirelessly posted

How do you tune a '04 Duramax, other than change oil and filters??....serious question


----------



## Spoolin Up

Pretty much on a Diesel now a days a tune is just fuel System cleaning and changing fuel filters. In My opinion if u want more Power or mileage upgrade ur intake and exhaust. Most trannies wont hold Too much upgrades.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Snagged Line said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How do you tune a '04 Duramax, other than change oil and filters??....serious question


Duramax depends on early or late build 04 You can get a Bit more boot out of your turbo for cheap.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Meant to say boost.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be out wrenching tomorrow If anyone needs anything. Afternoon should be free


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Had saintsfann76 aka Roy come over and do a little work on my truck yesterday. He was very knowledgabe and did a great job at a very reasonable price. Just wanted to give him a plug. If you got any diesel work you need done he can probably save you some $ and do it right in your drive way. Thanks again Roy!


----------



## Spoolin Up

No Problem rob. Appreciate the plug


----------



## Spoolin Up

I know somebody out there needs injectors installed in a 6.0 Diesel i Do These same day in most cases


----------



## Spoolin Up

Had a baffler this a.m at work had a a 6.0 would shut down all Kinds of codes. Map icp baro app Codes wouldnt Start back up. Checked for 5 Volt vref volts at icp. Had battery voltage at each sensor big no no. Chased wiring down found exposed wires rubbing on turbo solenoid. Repaired wires rechecked volts all within specs. Multiplex wiring at It's finest.


----------



## Spoolin Up

I feel the need to work on a 6.0 powerstroke come on i know u are out there


----------



## Trophyhusband

My 6.4 needs and oil change and whatever other maintenance needs to be done at $40,000 miles. Is that something you can do, or do I have to take it to the dealership? I have a Spartan and some "upgrades" to the exhaust that I would rather not return to stock to take it in if I don't have to (not that it's that hard, I just don't want to fool with it).


----------



## Spoolin Up

Sure I can do it. Have the fuel filters been replaced? Have to look @ the service book to see whats due. Ill give u an idea how much it will cost.


----------



## jhamilton226

Saints gave me some great advice on my 5.9 cummins and saved me wasting some big bucks in fear to those crooked dealerships  Looking forward to having work done in the future with him...give this guy a shout, he'll help you out!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Good talking with you jhamilton, holler anytime u need any advice. That goes for any pff members u can text me @ 850-736-5478 or p.m. Me.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Memorial day special 7.3 6.0 6.4 6.7 powerstroke diesel maintenance special fuel filter service with bottle of seafoam fuel system cleaner oil change all parts included 275.00 will come to you within 30 miles of 32583. No extra cost. If u drop it at my house knock 20.00 off. Also 5.9 cummins oil and fuel filter service parts included 200.00 can do any diesel parts and labor quoted on those 8507365478 refer to pff ad


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be in fort walton area tomorrow, i would like to get a couple more jobs out that way navarre midway gulf breeze milton crestview val p niceville. Remember I work on just about anything except small engines. Gas burners as well. 8507365478


----------



## jhamilton226

another bump for a good guy


----------



## Spoolin Up

Appreciate the bump still have a slot open after lunch tom.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Can you work on a GM 6.5 turbo diesel? I mostly do everything myself, but i just replaced my injection pump and it needs to be timed. Its a 96 with the electronic injection pump. It runs and drives fine, but it requires a GM scan tool to set the injection timing. After i replaced the injection pump i noticed a little bit of loss in acceleration which leads me to believe its just a tad off.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Unfortunetly I do not have a g.m. Program I do know a few things u can try, I am heading to fwb this a.m. I will get back with u in a private message. Thanks for asking. I have a slot open after lunch any takers? Minor jobs? P.m.s


----------



## Spoolin Up

Hot weather tip for ya. On most ford pick ups if ur a/c isnt cooling right pull ur blower moter out and clean ur condensor coil off. Three screws and its out. I see this alot.


----------



## Trophyhusband

Like the others, I gotta recommend Roy. He took care of my truck and my wife's car right in the driveway and for less that the dealerships would have charge. Can't beat that.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks partner for the job, pleasant conversation and the awesome knife jig!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

do u mess with th ole 7.3?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up

7.3 is my favorite. What ya got?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Roy, my new turbo and manifold gasketa are in route. Should be here 1st part of next week. Keep me some time on your schedule.


----------



## Spoolin Up

You got it Rob;-) they send u a tracking number? We may can re use that turn down clamp. Will be easier going together. Make sure we use plenty of anti seize. Shoot me a text. K


----------



## oxbeast1210

nothing right this second but I know who to go to when the time comes
thank you

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up

With that 7.3 you may never see me then. My engine of choice. I have one in my service truck 96 f250


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got a job in the a.m. @6;30 shoul be freed up by 830 anybody else need service or maintenance? 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got some free time after 4pm tomorrow and Friday and free this weekend. I want to thank everyone out there for the jobs and word of mouth. Still offering 6.0 6.4 and 6.7 oil changes and fuel filter service for 250.00 will come to u within 30 miles of 32583. Also will do cummins 5.9 fuel filter and oil for 200.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Had saintsfann76 aka Roy come over and do a little work on my truck yesterday. He was very knowledgabe and did a great job at a very reasonable price. Just wanted to give him a plug. If you got any diesel work you need done he can probably save you some $ and do it right in your drive way. Thanks again Roy!


Hey Rob text me when turbo is in. I got a different phone and don't have ur number in it. Mine is the same 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got tomorrow evening open if anyone is interested. Oil and fuel filterchange parts and labor 6.0 for 250.00 got them in stock all motor craft parts and rotella 15w40 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

*Oil change special 6.0 6.4 6.7 99.00 this week only*

850-736-5478


----------



## Spoolin Up

btt


----------



## skint back

Just gotta say Thanks Roy. Great job on my F250. Price was reasonable, service was fantastic. No more slow start ups. Anyone looking for diesel tech, He is the man.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

*Glad you are happy with it!!!*

Thank you for your support and thank you for the business, no more having to wait til she warms up anymore thats awesome!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Rob we still on for today?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got some openings this weekend 850 736 5478


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Roy stayed till 9:00 tonight to make sure the job was done. He doubled checked all his work as well which I like. Truck fired up as promised. He needs to change his screen name to geico cuz he save me a ton of money! Hope your family Enjos that deer meat also Roy. Thanks again!


----------



## Spoolin Up

No prob. And we will. Gonna cook it with some yard eggs. Gonna check at the shop for a crows foot


----------



## Spoolin Up

Good time for getting truck serviced last day @ 99 dollar oil change 6.0 6.4 6.7


----------



## Spoolin Up

Injector replacement 6.0 and 7.3 Powerstroke diesel 250.00 per bank labor. I can order parts. 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Btt


----------



## Spoolin Up

Fathers day special oil change and fuel filter change on powerstrokes 200.00 for parts and labor, 1996-2008 ford powerstrokes 850736-5478 sale good through this coming Wednesday.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Trophyhusband said:


> Like the others, I gotta recommend Roy. He took care of my truck and my wife's car right in the driveway and for less that the dealerships would have charge. Can't beat that.


Got a few days off my regular job, got time to kill between my sons baseball games lets say we do a double header oil and fuel filter change for 250.00 good deal price on ford powerstrokes only, but not limited to them. (850) 736-5478 I come to your location within 30 miles of 32583


----------



## Spoolin Up

40 or 70 hp injectors 2600.00 installed for 03-07 ford powerstroke 6.0 if u have good injectors I can install bigger tips for 1300.00 for 1600.00 can install a new up to 150 horse boost Garrett turbo for 1600.00 brand new turbo! Can install 8 40 or 70 hp injectors in a 7.3 for 2000.00 parts and labor. Hit me up!! 850 736 5478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got openings for Monday any takers?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got an opening Monday evening. 850736-5478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Alright everyone, me and the misses are buying our first home so I need to make a little money and reduce my inventory for the move I have too much oil and filters so this week only for pff members COMPLETE oil and fuel filter service to any powerstroke diesel or cummins 16 qts and less for 175.00 almost half of dealer cost. Only have enough time for 10 customers. 8507365378 pls call or txt my smart phone is dead


----------



## Spoolin Up

btt


----------



## Spoolin Up

Btt


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got an opening for tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Spoolin Up

6.0 6.4 7.3 ford and 5.9 cummins mobile on sight oil change to your door 125.00 parts and labor. 850 736 5478 call or text


----------



## Spoolin Up

Special diesel service 100 at your place. 6.0 6.4 oil 100.00 at ur place 850 736 5477


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump.... Get bulk oil on the cheap. Let me know I can service duramax and cummins an international


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey in was wondering if you could take a look at my wife's care its too hot to drive around like .


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hey in was wondering if you could take a look at my wife's care its too hot to drive around like .


Can u drop it by my house? 8627 robinwood drive. I can do it faster that way.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Yes I can maybye this upcoming weekend or early next week we have a lot going on.


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> Yes I can maybye this upcoming weekend or early next week we have a lot going on.


I can come get it. If that would help.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Its OK I'll get it to yah
thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hey in was wondering if you could take a look at my wife's care its too hot to drive around like .


Ox does the controls look like this?


----------



## Spoolin Up

July 4th blowout special oil changes 6.0 and 6.4 75.00 at your location within 20 miles of 32583 fuel filter service 99.00 we are moving inventory and moving our residence so come on any takers this 4th and 5th only 850 736 5478


----------



## oxbeast1210

Yep that's what they look like .
they made it sound like it was some cluster of wires under the hood but who knows..
Whatever controls when the compressor kicks on and off


----------



## Spoolin Up

Most of the times the connectors or pigtails short out on back of these or the contacts in the head is bad.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Cool I have no clue can I drop it of tonight or Thur?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Whenever is good for you.


----------



## Spoolin Up

got one taker on the July 4th and 5th special 99.00 ff service and 75.00 for oil


----------



## ablesbradley

I will keep your number in my phone, I have an 06 F350 turbo powerstroke, has an egr delete kit, fresh heads, I dont smoke a bit, but I believe I have an injector going down, sputters and bucks when cold, once the turbo temp warms up it gets power and cleans up but it still bucks every now and then whole driving or sitting, but no smoke.

Problem 2 after It runs for a while and you shut it off you will have to wait 10 mins on the dime before it will crank back up. the ipr sensor has been replaced. I know what is wrong with it, but I would like to know if you can tell me what it is and if so give me some prices to fix it, I just dont have time to leave it a a shop. I sure dont want to do it myself. I have a shop here with a bay, big 220 shop compressor and plenty of tools and light. let me know or give me a call 850-313-7644


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got three more oil/ fuel filter kits selling at this price, oil changed up to 14 qts at your home or business less than dealer cost for fuel filter service you get an oil change for free basically a 99.00 value 850-736-5478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Two more left any takers?? Got 2 cummins filter kits as well same price..


----------



## Spoolin Up

ablesbradley said:


> I will keep your number in my phone, I have an 06 F350 turbo powerstroke, has an egr delete kit, fresh heads, I dont smoke a bit, but I believe I have an injector going down, sputters and bucks when cold, once the turbo temp warms up it gets power and cleans up but it still bucks every now and then whole driving or sitting, but no smoke.
> 
> Problem 2 after It runs for a while and you shut it off you will have to wait 10 mins on the dime before it will crank back up. the ipr sensor has been replaced. I know what is wrong with it, but I would like to know if you can tell me what it is and if so give me some prices to fix it, I just dont have time to leave it a a shop. I sure dont want to do it myself. I have a shop here with a bay, big 220 shop compressor and plenty of tools and light. let me know or give me a call 850-313-7644


Problem 1 have you had your ficm updated?


----------



## Spoolin Up

ablesbradley said:


> I will keep your number in my phone, I have an 06 F350 turbo powerstroke, has an egr delete kit, fresh heads, I dont smoke a bit, but I believe I have an injector going down, sputters and bucks when cold, once the turbo temp warms up it gets power and cleans up but it still bucks every now and then whole driving or sitting, but no smoke.
> 
> Problem 2 after It runs for a while and you shut it off you will have to wait 10 mins on the dime before it will crank back up. the ipr sensor has been replaced. I know what is wrong with it, but I would like to know if you can tell me what it is and if so give me some prices to fix it, I just dont have time to leave it a a shop. I sure dont want to do it myself. I have a shop here with a bay, big 220 shop compressor and plenty of tools and light. let me know or give me a call 850-313-7644


Problem 2, sounds like you have an ipr system problem, bad o rings on the stand pipe tubes or dummy plugs, or an rolled or cut fitting on the huiei pump, I do not like to guess. I am a technician not a parts changer.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Today will be last day of this sale and last day doing p.m. Type service for a while. Got a couple big jobs lined up. So tomorrow will be it. Sale is pretty much buy a fuel filter service get a oil change free 175.00 total parts and labor. 850-736-5478 last chance 6.0 one left, 6.4 one left. 5.9 cummins one left also reserve yours at this price today. Remember I come to you within 20 miles of 32583


----------



## Spoolin Up

Don't miss out on this!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Another 6.0 with a leaking egr cooler, gotta love em. Last day of oil/diesel special 175.00 total


----------



## oxbeast1210

I'm going to swing by tomorrow evening with her car
Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up

Ok ox, I'll have it ironed out. Got one more 6.0 and one more 6.4 parts for an oil/ fuel filter service booking up fast last day for special, if u contact me today u get the 175.00 price!!! That is cheaper than the dealer fuel service plus I come to u 850 736 5478 call or text


----------



## Spoolin Up

K guys hit me up, gonna run sale price through weekend


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got an injector job today, I am in that kinda mood. So let's do 225.00 labor per side no matter 1 or 4 injectors. Either you buy them or I can. This is for 7.3 and 6.0 only. Also doing oil changes this week 125.00 includes oil and filters also fuel filters 120.00 parts and labor will come to u for any repair or service. 4th of July special good until Sunday evening look at older posts for those prices. Thanks and God bless, I appreciate everyones support.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Last day of oil/ fuel filter service 175.00 parts and labor 6.0 and 6.4 8507365478 last day at this price


----------



## Spoolin Up

*Common coolant leak ford 6.0*

got an 04 with a dead miss and losing coolant, found the leak. if you guys are loosing coolant and smell it but dont see it drop look under your coolant jug there is a y hose that goes to your water pump, these get brittle and the plastic breaks. so needless to say I am at a stand still if you ned an oil or fel filtr service hit me up, i will be waiting on parts for most of the day. 6.0 6.4 oil change 125.00 fuel filter change 140.00 will come to u if you


----------



## Barry Cole

Had Roy come to my house and do an oil change and fuel service on my 2006 F250 6.0 and he did a first class job. Arrived on time, was very clean, and I will use him again!!! Thanks bro!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Barry Cole said:


> Had Roy come to my house and do an oil change and fuel service on my 2006 F250 6.0 and he did a first class job. Arrived on time, was very clean, and I will use him again!!! Thanks bro!


You are welcome Barry! I enjoyed the conversation. Let's get together one day closer to hunting season and see if you have a block heater plug. It sure helps those trucks on colder mornings. Thank everyone for all the work


----------



## Spoolin Up

Anybody having injector troubles and want to see it done give me a call or text I am taking a 6.0 apart tomorrow evening. I will be glad to share some knowledge. You can put on some overalls and turn some wrenches with me I'll show you all the basics. 850 736 5478. Or u can drive your rig over at the same time


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got some open spots tomorrow for some diesel work, got some good deals on oil changes and fuel filters 850 736 5478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got several days off before my new job. So holler at me. I have time for a couple major jobs 850 736 5478 I will beat any estimate


----------



## Spoolin Up

Im free all day today lets get some specials going 6.4 fuel and oil.change 220.00 6.0 fuel and oil change 200.00 7.3 fuel and oil 210.00 5.9 cummins 180.00 daramax 220.00 will come to u. Call for prices on all others . 8507365478 also do gas burners also


----------



## Spoolin Up

Oil change 125.00 duel filter 125.00 come to you 6.0 6.4 fort walton tomorrow


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey buddy its about that time for my oil change 
How much for oil change and fuel filter on my 
7.3?
Thank you also would like to finally have u look at my wife's ac too
Thank you


----------



## Spoolin Up

Ill pm u ox


----------



## Spoolin Up

Let me know if u get my pm, having trouble telling if it sent, I will bring my multimeter and check mommas a/c


----------



## oxbeast1210

Got it 
Thank u


----------



## Spoolin Up

Oil and ff change 6.0 and 6.4 240.00 on site parts and labor


----------



## Salty Daze

Roy - I live in Santa Rosa Beach (basically Destin) behind the new Sacred Heart Hospital. I have an F350 6.4 king ranch. Is this a doable location? tom


----------



## Spoolin Up

Very doable.. when did u have in mind? Got an opening tom am


----------



## Spoolin Up

Change of schedule booked tomorrow am, going to oxbeast casa and look at their cars


----------



## Salty Daze

Roy sorry for the delay in response. Next time your in the area that makes it worth your while I can try to make it happen. I also have an oil leak that is just annoying the heck out of me. I have had it in the shop over here several times and I thought they had it licked but it seems to be back. Its enough that you see a few drops on the ground and while driving it gathers on my back tailgate or even worse some gets on my boat, which really pisses me off. tom


----------



## oxbeast1210

Just wanted to Thank Roy for spending most of his day in the blistering heat messing with my wife's car. He was not able to fix it but he showed me how to trouble shoot the parts that go out the most and narrow the problem down. After checking some things out he did not hesitate to tell me that I need an AC tech that has the proper tools to fix my problem right . I'm sure its going to cost us an arm and a leg but at least I know for sure that it wasn't something simple . Plus he explained how it all works now ill have a better idea if a shop is trying to BS me .

His expertise is in diesel that's the main reason he came over for a fuel filter and oil change on my 7.3. Her car he just checked out for us cause hes a good guy like that.
He did the work on my 7.3 in like 20 min and that's cause he had to wait for the oil to drain. He explained and showed the procedure to me in a way that I could do it now... but I'd rather just him him do it.

Ill update with what the issue was in our car


----------



## Spoolin Up

tomnmendy said:


> Roy sorry for the delay in response. Next time your in the area that makes it worth your while I can try to make it happen. I also have an oil leak that is just annoying the heck out of me. I have had it in the shop over here several times and I thought they had it licked but it seems to be back. Its enough that you see a few drops on the ground and while driving it gathers on my back tailgate or even worse some gets on my boat, which really pisses me off. tom


Yeah tom definately, we can check that out. You know u can bye dye and put in the crankcase just fyi
That and a u.v. light.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Guys gonna be starting a new job Monday, different hours and days off, will be 630-5pm mon-thurs. So I am booking up now. Got to diag a 6.0 in the a.m. then order parts. So I will be free then on out til Saturday. Evening, remeber 6.0 injectors 200.00 labor per side labor only, 1 or eight


----------



## oxbeast1210

I felt my truck was running great but it feels even better now 

Thanks again!


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump this guy goes out of his way to take care of people, and knows his stuff. as soon as I get the injector kit will have him put them on. Thanks for the help


----------



## Spoolin Up

Selling bunch of my inventory today going back to 9-5 job still availible by appt. Going to be working later in evenings. Mostly repairs at my house.
Most p.m. stuff on fridays by appt.c


----------



## Spoolin Up

Free tomorrow from 8am 1100 am Saturday 7am 12pm 850 736 5478 first person who replies to two people with 6.4 powerstrokes fuel and oil service 150.00 this weekend still do 6.0 for 200.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

Btr


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump 6.0 and 6.4 this week for 185.00 parts and labor after 5pm oil 14qts filter and.fuel filter at ur site within 20 miles of 32583 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Alright folks 6.4 fuel filter service 100.00 cant sell my inventory so ill put them in at a discount. Do a complete service with oil and filter for 150.00 6.4 diesel only


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got this weekend freed up. Anybody need diesel service or repair


----------



## Spoolin Up

Ford powerstorke dodge cummins, duramax oil change this weekend only sat sun any make model up to 15 qts oil 95.00 have fuel filters also if needed 8507365478 also do equipment and big trucks


----------



## Spoolin Up

One diesel oil change spot today 75.00 includes oil and filter up to 14 qts any diesel 8507365478 will come to u


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks Roy, You saved us a bunch of money on our 06 f350 6.0. Grumpys and everyone else wanted an arm and a leg, this guy did it for way too little. Great job and a great guy, honest and really tries to help others. I will send you all my diesel work and refer him to anyone for there diesel needs. My truck runs Like brand new again. Thanks man


----------



## oxbeast1210

I agree top notch


----------



## Spoolin Up

ablesbradley said:


> Thanks Roy, You saved us a bunch of money on our 06 f350 6.0. Grumpys and everyone else wanted an arm and a leg, this guy did it for way too little. Great job and a great guy, honest and really tries to help others. I will send you all my diesel work and refer him to anyone for there diesel needs. My truck runs Like brand new again. Thanks man


Man glad I could help, those injectors can be tough as you saw first hand. Cool hanging out with you and you brother in law. Let me know what kinda mileage you get.


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> I agree top notch


Fyi talked to a guy on here bought a 99 4x4 210,xxx miles sounded like it needed body work. If that helps u at all.


----------



## Spoolin Up

saintsfann76 said:


> Fyi talked to a guy on here bought a 99 4x4 210,xxx miles sounded like it needed body work. If that helps u at all.


Or u can leave it with me  ill change the oil every 3500 and if something breaks ill fix it


----------



## oxbeast1210

How much did he pay do you know??
I'm leaning to taking it with me not sure yet


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> How much did he pay do you know??
> I'm leaning to taking it with me not sure yet


Pm sent


----------



## Spoolin Up

Anybody having diesel problems let know I also work on hydraulics as well back hoes etc. 8507365478


----------



## ppping

Thanks for coming down to Pensacola and taking a look at the 2005 6.0 yesterday before I bought it. I apprecitate it.

Bart


----------



## bamafan611

*diesel tune*

Do you come to Foley AL. I need an oil change and fuel filter.
Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be out that way this weekend what.engine


----------



## Spoolin Up

WOW guys by popular demand at site services are BACK I have had a demand for this service, I have installed quite a few injectors as well and met some awesome people. I just want to take a minute and say thank you to pff and the moderators, I work a full time job just changed locations after 10 years and it is going awesome, what an adjustment. I just want to thank skintback, grassflats tropyhusband, ablebradley, berry cole, I could be here a while thanks so much everyone for your support. My family thanks you as well. So my way of paying back I am now offering 10 percent discount to pff members and 15 percent to active and retired military. Just remember I work on all diesels big or small and some gassers.


----------



## Spoolin Up

ppping said:


> Thanks for coming down to Pensacola and taking a look at the 2005 6.0 yesterday before I bought it. I apprecitate it.
> 
> Bart


No problem Bart. That is a really nice looking truck. I will see you Sunday


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be on the west side and north end of pensacola this weekend. Hit me up


----------



## bamafan611

*This weekend*

Duramax 3500


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be out and about tommorow, cantonment area then southwest pcola. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey bud can u give me a call when u can plz ?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Call coming ur way oscar


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks for the call


----------



## Spoolin Up

No problem oscar


----------



## Spoolin Up

All my 6.0 friends I ran across another faulty aftermarket oil filter yesterday. If you go to jiffy lube or wherever specify you want a motorcraft part number 2016 not but a few bucks more and they will not come apart in pieces. I use only motorcraft filters and injectors. You get what,you pay for. Anyway I got a clear schedule hit me up. Injectors for 6.0 part and labor installed for 550.00 versus 850.00 at dealer. Plus I appreciate it. Just reember 15 percent discount for active and retired military on labor


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be installing a water pump on ox's 7.3 this weekend if anybody.has one and wants to learn give me a shout. Doing injectors this wrekend 475.00 parts and labor for an injector 6.0 or 7.3


----------



## Spoolin Up

6.7 powerstoke 30,000 mile service 275.00 6.4 240.00 6.0 225.00 7.3 150.00 all prices include motorcraft parts fuel and oil filters at your location 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Duramax fuel and oil service 205.00 all gm parts. Ram 5.9 wix filters 165.00 also do kubota cat john deere nissan detroit mack etc


----------



## oxbeast1210

thanks for 
working on my truck again!


----------



## Spoolin Up

no problem bud, glad I can help. You gonna load the yak up in it? Feels nice out


----------



## oxbeast1210

wish I could got more work to do on the house .


----------



## Spoolin Up

Dern sucks being an adult


----------



## oxbeast1210

yep..


----------



## Spoolin Up

Advanced auto 20 percent off coupon and 50$ coupon got coupon online orders only, but u can pay online and have shipped to the store check their site, also looks like if u spend100 bucks u get a coupon or gift card sent to u. I personally don't use advanced but I know people that do.


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> thanks for
> working on my truck again!


Hey u can order that belt online and save 20 percent @ advanced auto. As long as u pick it up. Still be a damn good place to open a Parts store lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

lol which one do i need again?


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> lol which one do i need again?


Serpentine belt


----------



## Spoolin Up

I am still kicking folks if u need me holler. Still got a good source for OEM injectors.


----------



## Spoolin Up

ANYONE need anything pm me on here thought they had it straight


----------



## Spoolin Up

All my 6.0 friends. Get ready for cold temps and install a block heater. It will help in the mornings/ you will not have to run it 15 minutes to smooth out
Also there is a program I can reflash ur ficm for those cold starts also save time and fuel.


----------



## Spoolin Up

7.3 inector installed starting at 380.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

6.0 injector installed starting at 350.00 parts and labor


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump for new number call or txt don't forget oil and fuel filter service back by popular demand


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> wish I could got more work to do on the house .


Ox u buy that belt get


----------



## ycanti

Wish I would have known then what I know now, bought a 6.0(sicko) trusted the dealer and his shop. Now no warranty and a huge bill a coming


----------



## Spoolin Up

Say it ain't so. Call me next time. I can save u a ton of money. I put injectors in for half their price same injector OEM type. I also do egr coolers,turbos, oil and fuel filter services pretty much anything except overhauls. 8507365478 what was wrong with you sick.0


----------



## ycanti

Po299, their shop said it was from an aftermarket air filter. Havent lost any power. But I've been reading its coming the truck has very low miles. I'm getting the squel from the turbo fins, so I'm thinking rust. Pulls a 31' whaler fine so it's got power. Was told these trucks liked be be driven hard


----------



## Spoolin Up

Good chatting with u , anytime u have questions call


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Just wanted to say thanks again, my truck is still running great. If you need any diesel work give this guy a call


----------



## Spoolin Up

Glad it is


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna have someone in south santa rosa tomorrow eve ford diesel 03-2009 oil and fuel filter on site 220.00 call or txt 8507365478 better to txt


----------



## Mill Man

Southern Mill in Molino now sells.bulk corn. The corn is really clean. They also have ear corn for $ 6.45 per bag and sell bulk ear corn. They also have 20-pound plus Trophy Rocks for $ 15.95.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Once again Saintsfan comes though
Thanks for getting my truck ready to go cross country.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Diesel oil change chevy dodge ford done at ur place 100.00 add fuel service another 140.00 8507365478 military discount now 20%


----------



## Spoolin Up

Mobile service diesel oil change 100.00 most makes and models.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Oil and fuel filter services done at ur site 1994-2007 ford diesel 210.00 dodge diesel 195.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump, still doing on site oil and fuel services, now offering trailer hitch install and trailer wiring


----------



## Spoolin Up

Still doing on site diesel oil change and fuel service hit me up!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Going to be in hbts tomorrow, make u a good deal on service oil and fuel filters 6.0 6.4 6.7 5.9 pm me


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump thanks everyone


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey, 
Thanks for checking out my truck and making sure it was good to go before our trip. Made it to safely Arizona to visit my family. 

1,804 miles and the beast didnt even break a sweat not even a hiccup!


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for checking out my truck and making sure it was good to go before our trip. Made it to safely Arizona to visit my family.
> 
> 1,804 miles and the beast didnt even break a sweat not even a hiccup!


Didn't see your update oscar, I am glad u made it safe.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Anyone need their trucks serviced before christmas call me 8507365478 or txt


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump 03-07 fuel and oil service 200.00 on site ford powerstrokes


----------



## Spoolin Up

Dodge cummins 1996-2007 150.00 chevy duramax 150.00 fuel and oil change


----------



## Spoolin Up

1997-2003 powerstroke diesel 150.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Back in town this week doing on site pms again all makes and models


----------



## Spoolin Up

If anyone is trying to contact me pm me me cell isn't working right
I can make calls sometimes can't access my voicemail. Think I need to change carriers


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

2003-2007 ford diesel oil and fuel filter change 175.00 parts and labor included.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bumpity


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be out tomorrow got on slot 175.00 diesel and oil filter change 6.0 powerstroke price lowest ever til these filters are gone


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be on west side pcola today. Call me 8507365478


----------



## cps57

You do any work on cummins in a Motorhome ? Engine is a isc.350.


----------



## Spoolin Up

What year? Been working on an 07 isc in a sterling. 8.3 litre something wrong with with ur motorhome.


----------



## Spoolin Up

cps57 said:


> You do any work on cummins in a Motorhome ? Engine is a isc.350.


Propably really similar^__


----------



## Spoolin Up

Going to north okaloosa today will have my laptop, call or txt 8507365478 now doing egr deletes 800.00 parts and labor on 6.0 diesel


----------



## wld1985

Work on Front end parts? Need Idler and pitman arm,on my 03 Dirtymax 4-wd..


----------



## Spoolin Up

Sure do


----------



## wld1985

whats the round about labor? I've got the parts, from oreillys the other day..


----------



## Spoolin Up

wld1985 said:


> whats the round about labor? I've got the parts, from oreillys the other day..


Prp around 80.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

Doing egr deletes on 6.0 powerstrokes 800.00 parts and labor


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump wide open today, got 6.0 and 6.4 filters now. 175 either one fuel and oil change


----------



## Spoolin Up

Egr deletes for 6.0 800.00 parts and labor. And services including oil and fuel filter for 6.0 and 6.4 for 175.00 7.3 diesel and 6.6 duramax 150.00 and 5.9 cummins 135.00 at ur house or business


----------



## Spoolin Up

I want to thank everyone for their support.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for a Great worker..


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks, I try


----------



## ttom

*Windshield washer res.*

Roy,

Any news on our washer reservoir project?

Tommy


----------



## Spoolin Up

Hey Tommy my phone is accident prone or I am, I have not been able to locate another one. It is very frustrating. I have been depending on my sources to locate me one to no avail. Have you tried calling? I had to replace my phone and lost your number. My number is the same 8507365478.


----------



## wld1985

I still need that pitman are and Idler arm put on my 03 duramax 4wd... Im off of michigan if your ever over this way on a weekend..


----------



## Spoolin Up

wld1985 said:


> I still need that pitman are and Idler arm put on my 03 duramax 4wd... Im off of michigan if your ever over this way on a weekend..


I will let you know, usually the drag link wears out before the pittman arm


----------



## Spoolin Up

Pre purchase inspections 50.00 for forum members any vehicle. Egr deletes 6.0 diesel 800.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump thanks everyone for all the repair jobs


----------



## ablesbradley

Great Job on the truck Bub! It feels brand new!! Thanks a lot


----------



## Spoolin Up

ablesbradley said:


> Great Job on the truck Bub! It feels brand new!! Thanks a lot


Your welcome Bradley, it was a challenge to say the least 8 injectors and taking the turbo off and back on in 8 hrs plus a belt oil change and fuel filter, should be as good as new. Thanks for the business tell all your friends


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks again, never new my truck was supposed to run this good, has allot of power now. With running it hard, pulling a load and stop and go I finally filled up today. 426 Miles to a tank, and I filled up at the quarter mark. Great job man. Oh and I can actually turn it off at now and it will crank up every time, and no more rough cold mornings. Fires right up and goes..


----------



## Spoolin Up

ablesbradley said:


> Thanks again, never new my truck was supposed to run this good, has allot of power now. With running it hard, pulling a load and stop and go I finally filled up today. 426 Miles to a tank, and I filled up at the quarter mark. Great job man. Oh and I can actually turn it off at now and it will crank up every time, and no more rough cold mornings. Fires right up and goes..


How many mpg's was that? That truck is a beast man and your workhorse. Glad I could help. One little "o" ring caused a lot of trouble. Is Brie happy now lol with the turbo noise?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Guys doing egr deletes and injectors lowest prices still doing on site services as well, I also work on ford trucks f-150 and up. Have same diagnostic equipment ford does. I can reprogram ford computers as well hit me up 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

In Pensacola today out in perdido area, have Duramax cummins all ford diesels on my truck oil and fuel filters. Cummins 165.00 fords 220.00 Duramax 175.00 call me 807365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump thanks all!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

I have some openings this weekend guys!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

All diesel pickup filters in stock, also do egr deletes 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got some great deals this weekend, got some openings. Gonna be in Pensacola


----------



## Spoolin Up

Filling up quick for weekend


----------



## Spoolin Up

Last time doing road services for a while, will make a Deal!!! Need to clear some inventory this weekend only


----------



## Spoolin Up

got some free time today, 20.00 off oil change or 25.00 off fuel filter change or 50 off both @regular price!!! text 8507365478 my way of giving back. will come to ur business


----------



## Spoolin Up

Egr deletes, injector replacement- powerstroke diesels


----------



## Spoolin Up

Easter special, all powerstrokes 175.00 even the 6.7


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Spring is here!! No one will beat my price on service or repair try me. Lets make some smoke


----------



## Spoolin Up

Looking for someone to help me part time milton pace navarre area, I will supply tools. Need mechanical exp. 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Specials on powerstrokes 6.0 6.4 180.00 at your home or business includes oil/fuel filters


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be in navarre and fwb tomorrow with my snap on solus hit me up. Ill get it checked out 4 u 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Doing this full time now mon-sat hours vary- hit me up. 8507365478. egr deletes injectors can also take on your work trucks for services


----------



## Spoolin Up

Special on 7.3 services oil/fuel 150.00 at your site


----------



## Spoolin Up

Diagnostic any make model 60.00


----------



## Spoolin Up

June's special injector install on 7.3 350.00 parts / labor- 6.0 diesel - 500.00. Parts and labor. 8507365478.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Egr deletes and injector installs, for ford powerstroke


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey Man, Thanks For all your help getting that fan wired back together!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

A/C top off!! Got a good deal on this 50.00 price includes a can of freon and system check, at your house or business or my shop. 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Now taking credit/debit cards!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Rainy day bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey Getting ready To Do an Oil Change, Let me know when you Get some Free Time.


----------



## deckhand

Thanks Roy!
Nice to meet you and definetly calling you for future repairs! Great guy to do business with!

Ken


----------



## Spoolin Up

deckhand said:


> Thanks Roy!
> Nice to meet you and definetly calling you for future repairs! Great guy to do business with!
> 
> Ken


Great meeting you too Ken hope y'all caught those mackerel up!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump guys, Front end work f150-f550 fords Chevy and dodge 1500-3500 trucks- hit me up great low prices and great repairs


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey man, just a heads up i will be calling you very soon for a complete oil change!!! Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up

Labor Day bump!! Got set up for front end work guys call or text me 8507365478 thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up

Hey everyone been doing some business with a new vendor and can install a set of injectors on a 7.3 or 6.0 at a great price. Inbox me for details!! I am pretty stoked to be able to pass the savings along!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

I Have a guy on payroll who loves working on jetskis and atvs


----------



## Spoolin Up

*Oil Change*



ablesbradley said:


> Hey man, just a heads up i will be calling you very soon for a complete oil change!!! Thanks


Good seeing you again Bro!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thank you everyone!!!!!


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey man thanks for the oil change. Truck runs like a dream.. can't believe you got it done that fast!! Great work! I'll be sending a few your way.


----------



## Jet fishin

BTT
For the guy that came thru big time :thumbup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Spoolin Up

Heading out early to Santa Rosa Beach if anyone needs me out that way 8507365478


----------



## Jet fishin

*You are the man*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/big-daddy-diesel-208834/#post1655730


Thank you thank you THANK YOU:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

In south Santa Rosa tomorrow. Hit,me up 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

In warrington area tomorrow if you need me 8507365478


----------



## Jet fishin

Bump for a great guy


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump, thanks for the business!


----------



## Choozee

I have a 2005 power stroke, seems to be leaking diesel fuel. Not exactly sure where it's coming from but I would like to see about getting it fixed. I own Expert Boat Detail and live in Gulf Breeze. Thank you


----------



## Spoolin Up

Choozee said:


> I have a 2005 power stroke, seems to be leaking diesel fuel. Not exactly sure where it's coming from but I would like to see about getting it fixed. I own Expert Boat Detail and live in Gulf Breeze. Thank you


Pm sent

Big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Spoolin Up

Gonna be in Santa Rosa beach/ Freeport/ defuniak today. Call me 8507365478

Big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Spoolin Up

I work on any/all diesels some gas trucks also


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thank you for the business 15% off now til thanksgiving


----------



## Spoolin Up

Will be in Fwb tomorrow call me with your needs 8507365478 God Bless


----------



## Spoolin Up

New Year's bump. Thanks Pff for the business!

Big Daddy's Diesel Service 
8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

*Thanks*

Bump guys, call for all your diesel needs


----------



## Spoolin Up

Duramax-powerstoke injectors installed also dpf egr mods 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

** reminder** we do front end work on any truck** ball joints king pings etc- doesn't have to be a diesel


----------



## bamafan611

When will you be in the Foley Al area???


----------



## Spoolin Up

bamafan611 said:


> When will you be in the Foley Al area???


Pm sent


----------



## Spoolin Up

Hope everyone made it through the storm ok, we are only a phone call away. 24-7 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Come see us


----------



## Spoolin Up

Out here in Midway this a.m. if anyone needs me. 

big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Spoolin Up

I will be in Fort Walton area Monday so I will not be around the shop, I have two service calls there, so call me if you need me. 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up

Is your car, truck or tractor acting up come see me or call 8507365478 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spoolin Up

We work on cars/ trucks etc etc....sorry for the bump, I know lotsa folks think we work on only diesel. 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spoolin Up




----------



## Spoolin Up




----------



## Spoolin Up

[ATTACH
Big 12 liter split 6 cylinder Nissan diesel in that yellow loader


----------



## RonA

Still need to get by your shop for the vacuum leak in the saturn. When? Ron


----------



## Spoolin Up

RonA said:


> Still need to get by your shop for the vacuum leak in the saturn. When? Ron


Thursday looks decent Ron


----------



## RonA

Bigdaddy's said:


> Thursday looks decent Ron


I'll be there... 8am? Ron


----------



## Boatgone

*Mine was one of those pictured*

Mine was the blue with gold trim, just has the egr delete completed and had an injector replaced, oil cooler replaced and am very pleased with the work. Roy and his guys are hard working fellows. Glad I had a chance to get some work completed. My truck runs great now.


----------



## Spoolin Up

RonA said:


> I'll be there... 8am? Ron


900 Is better. That work?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Boatgone said:


> Mine was the blue with gold trim, just has the egr delete completed and had an injector replaced, oil cooler replaced and am very pleased with the work. Roy and his guys are hard working fellows. Glad I had a chance to get some work completed. My truck runs great now.


Thanks!' We are passionate about trucks and the jobs that trucks do.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Got a guy coming in this next month for some injectors for his 03 duramax. I think we are gonna step it up a bit with bigger nozzles. Cant wait to see some real time results.


----------



## RonA

Bigdaddy's said:


> 900 Is better. That work?


See you at 9. tks


----------



## Spoolin Up

Adding an 18' door today!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## bertram31

Do you still do mobile oil changes? In Cantonment have 05 Ram 3500.
Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up

bertram31 said:


> Do you still do mobile oil changes? In Cantonment have 05 Ram 3500.
> Thanks


When are you needing it done?


----------



## Spoolin Up

New Year bump!! Thanks pff


----------



## RonA

Thanks for all your help in 2014


----------



## Spoolin Up

Oil change specials this week. 85.00 powerstrokes 45.00 duramaxes call or text 8507365478


----------



## Splittine

How much for Amsoil synthetic for my LBZ.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Splittine said:


> How much for Amsoil synthetic for my LBZ.


Close to 100 with filter


----------



## Spoolin Up

Splittine said:


> How much for Amsoil synthetic for my LBZ.


May wanna price a different synthetic. I dont know why its so pricey. Napa prices 8 quarts 75.00


----------



## bobinbusan

Bigdaddy's said:


> Oil change specials this week. 85.00 powerstrokes 45.00 duramaxes call or text 8507365478


 Hey BigDaddy, why the big price differences between the strokes/maxes?

Still in the same place?
bobinbusan -= Bob P :whistling:


----------



## Spoolin Up

bobinbusan said:


> Hey BigDaddy, why the big price differences between the strokes/maxes?
> 
> Still in the same place?
> bobinbusan -= Bob P :whistling:


Quantity of oil- and price of oil filters. Most strokes that 14 quarts and pricey filters. Most dmaxes take a tad more than a gas burner and cheap filter. Havent moved Bob


----------



## Spoolin Up

We're open tomorrow!! Come see us


----------



## floorguy

Can not say enough good things about this shop top notch mechanics and more than fair pricing will be going back for all my needs. Great bunch of guys thanks.


----------



## Spoolin Up

With all that has transpired with 2 grandparents passing in 2 months, I am transferring my 8507365478 number to a landline, I think I will take a cellular break for a while, so you can message me at facebook here or my gmail address. As much as I love my customers and friends, I have to be able to separate my business from my life. I hope everyone will understand. I will have an answering machine at the shop and will check it frequently.


----------



## Spoolin Up

three more free oil changes...


----------



## floorguy

Took my expedition back to BIG DADDY'S for some more work. As usual great work great price and fast if you need some repairs on your truck see him first.


----------



## bobinbusan

HEY BIGDADDY, you may make SHOP OF THE YEAR, HANG IN THERE
bobinbusan = Bob P :thumbsup:


----------



## RonA

bobinbusan said:


> HEY BIGDADDY, you may make SHOP OF THE YEAR, HANG IN THERE
> bobinbusan = Bob P :thumbsup:


He has my vote.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

how much to change out a steering box and bushing on a 2002 ram 2500 4x4 diesel. how much to bleed the front brakes and guarantee they work.


----------



## Spoolin Up

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> how much to change out a steering box and bushing on a 2002 ram 2500 4x4 diesel. how much to bleed the front brakes and guarantee they work.


I sent you a pm


----------



## Spoolin Up

Not doing the facebook thing anymore, So if u need your truck repaired, please call 8507365478
I do still log in and check i pms, just every few days vs every day. 

I have been working 12 hr days and that should be enough. But with social media it is hard to totally unplug. Tight lines and God bless
Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK

OK BigDaddy, got a question: Every now and then (and getting to be more often) my 2004 power stroke will not want to rev up. Not the turbo b/c there's never any smoke. Seems fine while in park and will rev with no problem. Drive a hundred yards down the road, go to pull out of an intersection and it will just crawl for about 30 yards and then everything seems normal. Could this be the fly by wire accelerator peddle or am I looking at something else. Please don't tell me it's the high pressure oil pump.......$$$$$ Already had the EGR delete as well.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Sounds like fuel delivery. Fuel pump or the module in the tank has gone bad and allowed trash in the line

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

Carry a 15/16 socket in ur truck and next time it does it check the fuel bowl up top. Or bring it to me. 

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK

It will only do it when I first start it up, maximimum of one time a day for 30 feet. The thing I don't get is why only in drive? It will rev fine in park, put it in drive and push the peddle and nothing, back to park and no problem. If it keeps it up (which I suspect it won't fix itself), I'll get it down there to you.


----------



## TailRazor

Roy and his crew did a great job on the turbo diesel last week, it's still purring like a kitten. Much appreciated!


----------



## jaster

Swapped a flywheel for me. No more grinding when trying to start it. Thanks Roy


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks guys!! Could u please share what types of vehicles they were? I like for everyone to know we work on it all 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan

BIG DADDY'S is the GO 2 SHOP :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

Called BIGDADDY today, the air conditioner in my Impala was doing a loud knocking.

We figured out what the problem was while I driving to Navarre Beach for an appointment. Roy called back, stated he had the part, and his guys were waiting on me when I arrived.

(I think Roy might have been burning some fuel somewhere else at the time)

I arrived, pulled into the shop and thirty minutes later I was on my way to the next appointment.

I had stopped at my regular place, and they said, leave the car, and we will have it ready tomorrow. Well, my car is my tool to earn a living.

Thanks to *Bigdaddy's* for helping me make money, by your great service!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks for choosing us BT, I may or may not have been fishing ......

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

We will have a table at the peanut festival, gonna raffle a few things. Stop by and see me

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

I will be in the Santa Rosa Beach area this week, call if you need me 8507365478 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

Will be south Santa Rosa tomorrow also working Saturday 8507365478

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

Good morning bump

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks for all the work and referrals pff

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

After almost two years of starving with the government I decided I’m gonna do this again while I take college courses, I’m one of the most knowledgeable diesel techs around I’ll be glad to chat with you about your truck or boat, I will be gearing up my service truck this week and servicing the panhandle and coastal Alabama 8507365478 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Awesome news!


----------



## Spoolin Up

grouper22 said:


> Awesome news!




Thanks brother! How have you been? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

I’ll be between Cantonment and Crestucky the next few days holler if I can help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

